
Amazon solved the payload problem in drone delivery system - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/amazon-finds-creative-way-solve-payload-problems-drone/
======
NicoJuicy
This already existed long before amazon filed this.

It won't hold in court

~~~
Eridrus
I have a feeling that Amazon probably provides financial incentives to
employees for filing patents, which is the real reason this got filed.

And courts are fickle, on the chance this doesn't get thrown out, it might
still be worth patenting for Amazon.

